# Sticky  Polk Audio OWM3 On-Wall Speaker (Pair, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio OWM3 On-Wall Speaker (Pair, Black)*

*Description:*
The OWM3 is a dedicated Surround/Satellite that's about as unobtrusive as an on-wall speaker can be. Equally capable of being part of a 2.1 2nd zone system, or as a multi-channel surround system, the OWM3s unique curved design and removable base make it easy to mount in a corner or simply place on a table. In fact, with the OWM3 you have six different mounting possibilities, including angled wall mounting. The OWM3 incorporates a 4 1/2" driver, which employs Capacitive Coupling Bass Technology for low frequency response that's truly surprising given the speaker's ultra compact size. A choice of either white or black finish makes the speaker blend in easily to any decor. It's simple. It's easy. It's pure Polk Audio.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192115043*Feature*Pair of on-wall speakers for a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 channel surround system
Equipped with one 1-inch fabric dome tweeter
Frequency response: 80-25KHz
Equipped with one 4.5-inch polypropylene cone woofer
Super dense glass-filled ABS creates an acoustically inert cabinet, insuring an extremely clean and low coloration midrange response*Item Height*10 inches*Item Length*4.1 inches*Item Width*7 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM3345-A|4*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*9.5 inches*Package Length*12 inches*Package Weight*9.4 pounds*Package Width*11.5 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM3345-A|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*PLKOWM3BLK20065petra*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio OWM3 On-Wall Speaker (Pair, Black)*UPC*747192115043*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192115043*Item Weight*4.4 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*POLKOWM3B
PLKOWM3BLK
AM3345-A*Model*AM3345-A|4*Color*Black*Warranty*5 Years Parts and Labor


----------

